# Problèmes suite à l'ajout d'un SSD sur un iMac 2010



## Pixel-Mort (6 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous 

Ma petite histoire. J'ai un iMac 27" mi-2010 qui commençait à se faire vieux.. J'ai voulu ajouter un SSD interne histoire d'accélerer les vitesses de stockages et d'exécution. Bref, j'ai suivi la merveilleuse vidéo : youtube / Wn2B9EeMUHI qui explique bien pas à pas les manipulations.

J'ai tout démonté, tout branché, tout remonté. Au boot, suivant 4 secondes, le CPU-Fan s'emballe et tourne à vitesse maximale (je pense, vu le boucan). J'ai déjà eu affaire à des problèmes de ventilo avec le changement de mon disque dur interne. J'ai dû utiliser HDD Fan Control pour remédier au problème du fan du HDD. Tout était ok.

Concernant le problème de ce CPU Fan, je n'arrive pas à le régler... La sonde m'indique des températures cohérentes (grâce à , mais la vitesse indiquée est nulle (alors que ce n'est pas le cas). Lorsque je boot sur bootcamp, et que j'utilise un logiciel lambda, il m'indique : "Vitesse du CPU-Fan = 0, température du CPU : 56000°C"
Bon, il y a clairement un soucis. J'ai démonté l'écran, vérifié mes branchements, surtout au niveau des sondes et des liaisons CM / Fan, et tout semble ok. Le problème persiste. J'ai essayé un reset PRAM et SMC. Rien.
Globalemement mon problème est similiaire au topic trouvé en anglais ici : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1235234

ODD: 997pm
HDD: 1700rpm
CPU: 0rpm (almost like the fan may be going but its only a 9 month old computer)

Temps:
HDD: 40
CPU: 36
Ambient: 15
GPU Diode: 60
GPU Heatsink: 56
Mem Controller: 43
Optical Drive: 46
Power Supply: 37

Je suis vraiment à cours d'idée. J'ai pensé à directement débrancher l'HDD-Fan, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit bon pour l'imac... Je n'arrive pas à piloter le fan avec SMCFanControl ni avec autre chose d'ailleurs.
Je ne sais pas si je devrai tout démonter jusqu'au débranchement total de la carte mère pour vérifier les branchements interieur ou si la seule solution est de changer le ventillo gauche (celui du CPU).
Autre question, je n'ai vu que 2 ventillo : Gauche (CPU) et droite (Lecteur CD) mais apparemment, d'après SMCFanControl, il y a aussi un ventilo pour le disque dur... Je ne le vois pas...

Bref, je me tourne vers vous, ne trouvant réponse ailleurs...

Bien à vous, et merci.
Joffrey


----------



## CaBrAcHo (6 Février 2015)

Ton problème est tout à fait normal, qui n'en est pas vraiment un d'ailleurs... Le DD d'origine est équipé d'un firmware made in Apple, en changeant le DD par une autre marque / modèle, la carte mère ne détecte plus le firm d'origine du DD et donc le ou les ventiillos ce mettent à tourner à fond de ballon!

J'en ai fait l'expérience sur mon ancien iMac 21,5p Mid 2010... Ce petit soft avait tout réglé : http://exirion.net/ssdfanctrl/

Ahhh Apple et ces composants propriétaires!!!!


----------



## Pixel-Mort (6 Février 2015)

Salut CaBrAcHo 

Déjà merci d'avoir pris le temps de m'aider 

Quand j'ai vu ta réponse, j'avoue que j'ai sauté de joie. J'ai de ce pas supprimé tout les autres softwares pour gérer les vitesses de fan, et j'ai installé ssd fan control.

Après un reboot, j'ai lancé l'app. Il me met : Hard Disk : 1600 RPM, 35°C . J'ai mis le Fan Control en SMART (ou Manual) à 1100 RPM et rien ne change.
Concernant l'Optical Drive, 999 RPM, 44°C, En manuel à 1000. Quand je monte la vitesse, je vois la vitesse modifiée qui s'approche de ce que j'ai défini. bref, ça marche pour l'Optical Drive, mais pas pour l'Hard Disk.... Je deviens fou les gars...

Vous pensez que le problème peut venir d'où ? Pensez-vous qu'une remise à neuf complète de l'OS pourrait réparer le problème ? Réinitialiser les informations sur le controle du fan ?


----------



## CaBrAcHo (6 Février 2015)

Alors là ça dépasse mon domaine de compétence man. Ré-essai avec le DD d'origine pour voir si le problème persiste...


----------



## Pixel-Mort (6 Février 2015)

Ooooh :/

J'vais continuer à chercher, merci !


----------



## Pixel-Mort (7 Février 2015)

Edit: D'après un post que j'ai lu en anglais, le gars avait quasiment le même problème que moi et les techniciens Apple lui ont dit que c'était la carte-mère qui avait pris l'électricité statique. Cela aurait causé la perte de liaison entre le fan et la CM. J'me demande si c'est effectivement possible ? Ou si le problème viendrait plutôt d'un fan defectueux réellement. 
(Au final, ils font ce qu'ils veulent en atelier, et te facture à chaque fois 200 balles + le prix du composant...)


----------



## CaBrAcHo (7 Février 2015)

Je ne te le souhaite pas que ca vienne de la CM! Par contre ce que je ferai, j'essaierai avec le DD d'origine(comme préciser plus haut), pour tester et pour procéder par ilimination des causes possible...


----------



## Pixel-Mort (7 Février 2015)

Je reviens aux nouvelles..!

_(Je détaillerai pas mal ce post, histoire que ça puisse aider les autres personnes, si jamais elles tomberont dans le même problème que moi.)_

Concernant le CPU-Fan qui exprimait intensément sa joie de vivre dès le boot de l'iMac, je remarquais que, malgré le boot sur SSD, il y avait des petits ralentissements au démarrage (la barre de chargement se bloque, disparait et réapparait) et lorsque je l'éteignais (c'était long et le ventilateur soufflait encore quelques secondes avant de complètement se couper).

Bref, j'ai démonté l'iMac, et débranché seulement le câble CPU-Fan / Carte mère, pour voir si effectivement le problème se limitait à ça (justement pour vérifier les problèmes de ralentissements). A ma surprise, l'iMac démarra bien plus vite, dans un silence total (normal...) et s'éteignait également bien bien plus vite (comme mon MBP 2014 en SSD). J'ai formaté mes partitions SSD et Disque Dur interne, et j'ai réinstallé l'OS. J'ai installé par la suite SMC Fan Ctrl, et là surprise, les deux vitesses de ventilo peuvent être modifiées ! Vraiment incompréhensibles, m'voyez. En montant en vitesse, on sent bien les fan tourner de plus en plus vite, et l'air sort bien de l'iMac.

De ce fait, j'ai installé un widget pour voir les vitesses des fans et les températures, et j'ai fait varier les vitesses pour voir les influences des températures. Tout semble cohérent, d'autant plus que mon CPU-Fan à 0 rtm est bien à 0 maintenant. Bref, j'en ai déduit que c'était bien ce fan qui était à l'origine de la perturbation de l'HDD fan et des ralentissements. J'ai donc décidé d'en commander un nouveau, j'attends la réception en début de semaine prochaine. Ça me permettra de vraiment l'ouvrir totalement, nettoyer complètement les directions d'air, et remplacer ce fan. En dernier recours, si cela ne change pas le problème, je resterai avec 2 et 3 ventilo. Ce Mac me sert que de traitement de texte, et de serveur dans mon appartement. Je ne fais plus d'infographie dessus.

Je vous tiens au jus, et pour les plus septiques, je suis totalement conscient du danger d'avoir enlevé le CPU-Fan. La sonde est toujours là pour m'indiquer la température, et tant que je n'ai pas essayé de rajouter ce nouveau Fan, je vais laisser le Mac éteint. 

Je reste à l'écoute, si jamais il y a d'autres remarques


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2015)

Il existe des kits avec un câble qui palient le problème de firmware …

Par contre regardez si votre iMac acceptent un SSD en plus du DD en interne (pour les 2011 pas de soucis, mais variable pour les 2009/2010). Je veux bien dire en plus du DD ET du lecteur.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (7 Février 2015)

Melaure, tu penses à quoi précisément quand tu parles de câbles ? Je suis passé par AppleComponents, et j'ai acheté l'autre cable, la fixation qui permet et le sata pour l'installation. Le même matos qui était utilisé par Apple pour fournir leurs iMac du dualboot si j'ai bien compris. 

Concernant la capacité du mac, sachant que la place est prévu pour, je pense que c'est possible, non ?


----------



## melaure (7 Février 2015)

Je me base sur les kits OWC pour l'iMac 2011 et le Mac Mini 2012. Ils ont des kits pour les machines précédentes aussi.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (9 Février 2015)

Oui, je ne connaissais pas à l'époque. Je suis plutôt parti sur la difficulté (bêtement...) qui prend en compte le cable différent (avec cette ralonge pour le SSD) 

http://fr.applecomponents.com/items...sata-ssd/0000004774?pn=1&cmp=0172&per_page=30

Apple part# 922-9485, Pressure Wall, Optical/SSD/MXM, $25.00
Apple part# 922-9538, Cable, SSD HDD Data, $25.00
Apple part# 922-9531, Cable, AC/DC Power/Backlight/SATA, SSD, $25.00

J'ai vu une vidéo d'un montage avec le cable que tu m'as fait part. Ca m'avait l'air bien plus simple tout de même...

J'ai même pas essayé de remonter mon imac suivant la config initiale, un anglophone, qui avait eu le même problème que moi, lors de son remontage a gardé ce problème là...

Alala, l'informatique et apple.


----------



## KalouiZBack (9 Février 2015)

Bonsoir à tous, 
Bonsoir Pixel-Mort (j'aime bien ce pseudo).

Peut-être que tu vas pouvoir me renseigner...
Sur uniMac 21,5" mi-2010 (11,2), que j'ai démonté hier pour la première fois, je souhaitais le faire durer un peu en remplaçant le HDD par un SSHD (ou hybride) voire un SSD.
Partout je lis qu'on ne "remplace" pas le disque existant mais qu'on "ajoute" un SSD.
Est-ce que c'est parce que c'est plus simple à faire, quoi que dans le cas d'un 21,5" il faille démonter la carte mère et le lecteur de CD?
J'ai des MB Pro dans lesquels j'ai viré les HDD pour les remplacer par des SSD Crucial et il n'y a rien de plus simple.
Quelle est la raison qui fait que dans un iMac (mi-2010) on soit tenté de garder le HDD d'origine? 
Est-ce uniquement dû au firmware Apple du HDD d'origine comme l'évoque CabracHo ? 

Merci et à bientôt.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (9 Février 2015)

Salut KalouiZBack, 

Pour des raisons de clartés, je pense que ta question aurait sa place dans un autre topic. 

Pour répondre rapidement, à vrai dire j'en sais rien. J'ai juste suivi un tuto pour en achetant un nouveau câble qui gère le branchement des deux disques durs. Perso mon disque dur interne me sert simplement de stockage backup d'un de mes autres disques dur..! Parce que je suis parano sur mes photos...

à bientôt


----------



## KalouiZBack (10 Février 2015)

Bonsoir Pixel-Mort

"_Perso mon disque dur interne me sert simplement de stockage backup d'un de mes autres disques dur..!"_
Est-ce que tu veux dire que tu démarre en Target pour archiver des photos sur ce HDD? Je n'y crois pas !

Pour ma question, je vais chercher un peu avant d'ouvrir un topic.
Dans mon cas, l'objectif est de dynamiser un iMac vieillissant en remplaçant le HDD par un SSD ou SSHD.
C'est un 21,5" et l'ajout d'un disque ne ferra qu'augmenter la température interne qui est déjà élevée. 
D'autant plus que l'ado, le mien, qui l'utilise pour ses études et le reste a des besoins grandissants mais la puissance de l'i3 3GHz suffit. Il faut juste de la place, de la vitesse sans calories. C'est pour AtoCad + SketchUp + PShop et InDsign avec Deezer et FBook en même temps voir YouTube et le tout en même temps sous Lion....
Tout ça au démarrage c'est long !

Allez, Bonne soirée et à Bientôt!
M0I


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2015)

Essaye avec Macs Fan Control, ça devrait le faire...





...sélectionne Vitesse contante en choisissant au début comme valeur 2000 tr/mn pour HDD et ODD,  et normalement tu auras la main sur les vitesses. Ensuite tente avec le réglage depuis la sonde et vois ce que ça donne. Une vitesse constante de 1800 tr/mn pour HDD et ODD est pas trop mal, car au seuil de l'audible.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (11 Février 2015)

Bon bon bon, je reviens aux nouvelles..! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai changé le ventilo, fait un décrassage général et vérifié chaque connectique, surtout concernant le GPU-Fan. Globalement, ça n'a rien changé. Au démarrage, le fan se lance à fond et rien ne peux l'arrêter. 

Lors du rebranchement, j'ai vérifié la connectique précisément, et j'ai eu du mal à enfoncer la prise du fan dans la CM car (la prise male a 4 pins) une des pin (celle sur un extrémité) était légèrement surélevée. Je pense que ça doit merder à ce niveau là. Y'a pas la liaison qui concerne le pilotage.

Du coup, je l'ai une nouvelle fois débranché... Alala... 

Je recherche donc un moyen de piloter ce fan indépendamment de cette connectique. Soit en dédoublant un cable pour un autre ventilo (donc les deux fans se piloterait ensemble, faut vérifier le voltage...) soit indépendamment, avec une pile ou j'en sais rien. Trouver un moyen de refroidir ce malheureux proco.

J'ai pas vraiment d'autre solution, j'vais pas changer ma carte mère (pas rentable), je ne pense pas pouvoir simplement changer la prise du fan sur la CM, et l'ordinateur est à peine utilisable si je ne souhaite pas monter au dessus de 55°C niveau proco.

Vous avez des idées..?


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> Vous avez des idées..?


Il faudrait en dire plus sur ton iMac.

A commencer par savoir si sur le disque dur d'origine il y a avait une sonde de collée dessus ? A priori non, vu que tu n'en parles pas.

Le tien devrait correspondre à ceci... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/iMac_Intel_27"_EMC_2390

Est-ce que tu as remis le connecteur du ventilateur dans le bon sens ... https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/iMac+Intel+27-Inch+EMC+2390+Hard+Drive+Replacement/8919 ...voir à l'Etape 10. Souvent il ne faut pas grand chose.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (11 Février 2015)

Locke, en fait il s'agit d'un iMac mi-2010. il était bien fourni en options (i7, 8Go RAM, bonne CG, je vous donnerai les infos précisément quand j'aurai l'imac sous mes yeux)

 Il y a deux ans, Apple m'a changé le disque dur interne, j'avais donc perdu le firmware intégré. J'ai bien re-vérifié l'emplacement de la sonde (qui indique des valeurs cohérentes). J'ai pu donc piloter le disque avec HDD Fan Control à l'époque. Ca a très bien marché, je n'avais plus de soucis avec le ventilo. Plus récemment (il y a un an au moins), Apple est revenu pour un programme de remplacement de la dalle d'écran. Rien à signalé après, tout était good.

J'ai donc voulu récemment déplacer le système sur le SSD histoire que le boot se fasse rapidement. Rien de très compliqué, j'ai suivi ce tutoriel là 



  , de A à Z, remplaçant le cable avec l'embout supplémentaire pour le SSD et le cable SATA. J'ai tout remonté et voilà.

:/


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2015)

C'est bon ton modèle possède un connecteur spécifique pour le ventilo. La seule solution est de shunter le connecteur comme sur ce screenshot...





...entendons nous bien. Tu ne reconnectes pas le dit connecteur, mais tu mets un morceau de petit fil électrique isolé au milieu. Regarde bien, il faut relier ensemble le fil noir et le fil blanc pour shunter le ventilo. Avec Macs Fan Control, tu devrais reprendre la main sur la vitesse.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (11 Février 2015)

Locke, merci pour ton implication dans mon problème, mais ce n'est pas le fan du HDD ou bien du lecteur cd qui est problématique, mais bien le fan du processeur (CPU). Du coup, c'est au niveau de la connectique de la carte mère qu'il faudrait trouver une piste d'avancement, non?

Concernant le disque dur interne, il y a bien une entrée pour la sonde, qui est bien branchée, tout semble opérationnel

Le plus simple à faire serait d'acheter une "rallonge" pour les connecteurs des fans, et de brancher le ventilo du proco sur la prise du ventillo du lecteur CD. Comme ça, je refroidi bien mes disques dur et mon processeur / Alim... ?


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2015)

Ce n'est pas normal, pour changer le SuperDrive ou le disque dur on ne touche pas au connecteur du ventilateur du CPU. De plus il est bien planqué derrière la carte mère. Pour avoir accès dans cette zone, il faut démonter la carte mère comme si on changeait le processeur. Regarde bien si tu n'as rien touché dans cette zone ?


----------



## Pixel-Mort (12 Février 2015)

Locke, j'ai suivi la vidéo que j'ai mise dans un de mes commentaires, et il fallait débrancher totalement la CM pour changer les gros cables qui en sortent. 
Mais, tu me fais douter, tu dois confondre le fan du CPU et celui du HDD, non ? 





Vu que j'ai enlevé la CM pour changer ce cable : http://applecomponents.com/items/92...backlight-sata-ssd/0000004774?pn=1&s=922-9531

Dans tous les cas, j'ai dû débrancher toutes les sondes et les connectiques des fan pour retourner la CM


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2015)

Non, non, je ne confonds pas. J'ai bien regardé cette vidéo, à partir de 33 mn et 50 secondes, on voit bien l'insertion du nouveau câble SATA et aussi les sondes sur le CPU et la CG. Tu es sûr que la sonde du CPU est bien en place ?

Il n'y a que pendant cette étape que l'on peut faire une mauvaise manipulation. Et comme mentionné plus haut, le connecteur est dans le bon sens, pas d'inversion ?

Par contre, tu aurais pu mentionner que tu avais gardé ton disque dur d'origine, enlever le SuperDrive pour le remplacer par un SSD. Les iMac d'avant 2010 n'ont pas de 3ème connecteur SATA sur la carte mère.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (12 Février 2015)

Locke, je n'ai rien enlevé, j'ai simplement rajouté un SSD en plus du Disque dur et lecteur CD (Baptisé SuperDrive par Apple).
Il y avait une prise dispo pour brancher le SATA du SSD si j'ai bien compris. Du coup, si, il doit y avoir un 3e connecteur..? (exactement comme la vidéo)

Tu me donnes une lueur d'espoir concernant la sonde à côté des branchements. Ce soir je démonterai tout (à nouveau...) et j'essayerai de voir si le branchement est toujours bien fait. J'ai complètement oublié de vérifier ça durant mes branchements. J'espère que ça vient de là. (Mais j'ai des doutes, sachant que la sonde indique des températures cohérentes)


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> sachant que la sonde indique des températures cohérentes


La sonde oui, mais si le connecteur n'est pas bien mis en place, le ventilo tournera à fond.

J'ai envoyé un MP à *esimport* qui est un membre des forums et technicien dans sa propre société pour qu'il jette un oeil ici. Mais bon, ce sera en fonction de son temps libre. 

Sur mon iMac de 2011, j'ai retiré le disque en 3,5" pour un SSD et mis l'ancien dans un boitier externe en FW800. Le fait de l'avoir retiré à fait baisser la température d'environ 10°, car il chauffe beaucoup ce gros disque dur.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (12 Février 2015)

Très sympa Locke, merci d'avoir informé notre ami Esimport.

J'aurai tellement dû faire ça, ça m'aurait évité toutes les galères qui en a découlé..! Rhalala...!

Edit:
_"La sonde, oui, mais si le connecteur n'est pas bien mis en place, le ventilo tournera à fond"_
J'ai l'impression d'être bête et de ne pas comprendre  , mais dans la vidéo, à 33:50, tu me parles bien de ce câble là, qui est une sonde? 

 
Le connecteur du CPU-fan est bien celui indiqué dans mon post précédent, sur l'image que j'ai retouché ?


----------



## CaBrAcHo (12 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> Locke, je n'ai rien enlevé, j'ai simplement rajouté un SSD en plus du Disque dur et lecteur CD (Baptisé SuperDrive par Apple).
> Il y avait une prise dispo pour brancher le SATA du SSD si j'ai bien compris. Du coup, si, il doit y avoir un 3e connecteur..? (exactement comme la vidéo)
> 
> Tu me donnes une lueur d'espoir concernant la sonde à côté des branchements. Ce soir je démonterai tout (à nouveau...) et j'essayerai de voir si le branchement est toujours bien fait. J'ai complètement oublié de vérifier ça durant mes branchements. J'espère que ça vient de là. (Mais j'ai des doutes, sachant que la sonde indique des températures cohérentes)





Bon je reviens vers toi pour te proposer une solution à ton problème... Tu retires ton nouveau câble SATA, tu re-branches tout en config d'origine, tu remontes tout, et pour finir tu shunt le superdrive en y mettant à la place ton SSD dans un caddy : 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/21...7-mm-support-disque-dur-ou-ssd-pour-imac.html

Sans oublier d'y remettre la sonde d'origine coller du superdrive!! 

Tiens moi courant si cette option t'intéresse, j'ai ce fameux caddy 12,7mm de dispo à moitié prix


----------



## Pixel-Mort (12 Février 2015)

CabrAcHo, Oui, je l'avais envisagé. Bah écoute, oui, pourquoi pas..! C'est très gentil 

Ce soir, je ressors les tournevis, et j'vais essayer de le remettre comme avant, déjà pour voir si ça marche. Mais j'ai l'impression que j'ai dû abimer un connecteur de fan "physiquement".


----------



## Locke (12 Février 2015)

Tu devrais quand même regarder les étapes du tutoriel de chez iFixit qui est une référence dans le démontage/remontage, pour le tien c'est ici... https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing+iMac+Intel+27-Inch+EMC+2390+Dual+Hard+Drive+Kit/9266

Le mien est tout bêtement fixé comme ça...


----------



## Pixel-Mort (12 Février 2015)

Vous êtes en train de ruiner mon moral là les gens 

C'était tellement plus simple, plus sûr, et aussi efficace..!


----------



## Pixel-Mort (12 Février 2015)

Bon, bon bon... 
Alors j'ai remis l'ancien câble, j'avais pas envie de démonter le SSD, déjà visé, du coup, j'ai simplement enlevé le gros disque dur interne, et j'ai brancher également le superdrive. Bref, même problème..! 

J'ai refais des reset SMC (eteindre, tout débrancher même alim, attendre 15sec, faire ctrl/alt/shift en même temps au démarrage), reset PRAM et le ventilo continue à faire des siennes. Sachant que le fan commence à accélérer très vite dès le début du boot, même avant le "bong", je pense réellement que c'est un problème de connectique sur la carte mère, au niveau du lien entre le cable du CPU-Fan, et la prise male dans la CM. Un des pin serait mort et ne communiquerait plus la vitesse actuelle du fan (et le pilotage du fan).

Tout le reste marche. Je pense que l'unique solution pour faire marcher le CPU-Fan correctement serait de connecter le CPU-Fan sur la prise du ODD-Fan. Comme ça je piloterai le CPU avec la "commande" du lecteur CD... Mais faudrait que je rallonge le cable... Je vois pas d'autre solution les gars :/


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2015)

C'est un peu osé en sachant que la température du CPU peut très vite monter si tu fais de la retouche photo/montage vidéo/de la 3D.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (13 Février 2015)

Locke, par hasard, je pense avoir trouvé la solution. J'ai vu sur un forum que certaines personnes avaient le même problème que moi. Et certaines personnes ont réparé ce problème en rajoutant une résistance au niveau du fan. Si tu comprends un peu l'anglais, lis ça :
https://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/154380/CPU+Fan+runs+at+full+speed.#comment146815

J'ai commandé un multimètre histoire de vérifier si ça vient bien de là. Ensuite, j'verrai pour souder une résistance comme l'a fait ce gars là : 




C'est quand même assez hallucinant la tournure que prend ce problème... 

(Par contre, sur ifixit, je n'ai pas le resistor manquant, comme les deux photos postées par MichaelTJohnston)


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2015)

J'ai lu et j'ai vu, sur le fond, ça revient à faire ce que je te proposais en réponse #20 et il est vrai qu'avec une résistance ce sera mieux qu'un shunt direct avec un fil électrique. Par la suite, tu auras bien la main sur la vitesse du ventilo avec Macs Fan Control.

Suite dans ton prochain épisode...


----------



## Pixel-Mort (13 Février 2015)

Ah oui... J'avais bien compris en fait, vu que tu me parlais en exemple du fan du disque dur.

Dans la vidéo, on voit pas trop bien. J'aurai besoin de ton avis pour confirmer..!
En fait, le fan possède 4 cables :
Pin 1 Black - PWM Control input - PWM input, wider pulse width = higher RMS voltage = higher fan speed
Pin 2 White - Tacho output - increased frequency = faster fan speed
Pin 3 Black - 0VDC (Ground)
Pin 4 Brown - +12VDC
(perso, tous mes câbles sont devenus noirs en 4 ans)

Sachant que ce que je cherche c'est réduire la vitesse du fan, et que je ne peux pas gérer l'information en hertz, il faut que je réduire la puissance qui arrive dans le fan, c'est à dire réduire l'ampérage avec une résistance, right? Du coup, il faut rajouter en série une résistance (d'apparemment 100kOhm sur le pin 4, qui gère l'alim)

Mon héros du jour : Nouxtywe, qui l'a expliqué dans la vidéo, et dit qu'il préfère directement souder la résistance dessus, et non utiliser un "Zalman Potentiomètre". J'suis allé voir sur le net, ça ressemble à ça : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00022210.html ça m'a tout l'air d'être une résistance variable manuelle. Vous confirmez ? Y'a déjà les prises males et femelles tout bien fait. Ca m'éviterai de passer par la case d'achat d'un fer à souder. Vous en pensez quoi ? Il met dans sa vidéo qu'il n'utilise pas le Zalman Potentio. parce qu'il y a trop de soudures à faire...


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2015)

Pour le Zalman c'est bien un potentiomètre mais pour PC, mais il ne s'en sert pas.

Il repère quel est le fil sur le connecteur qui est en 12 volts, il le coupe et intercale une résistance de 100 Ohms en 22 watts _(c'est balèze)_, isole les 2 points de soudure et remonte le tout.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (13 Février 2015)

Ok très bien, merci ! 

Par contre, parfois je vois marqué des résistances en 44 Ohm, c'est un peu au choix suivant la vitesse qu'on souhaite obtenir c'est ça ? 

Je vois cependant pas pourquoi j'aurai ensuite la main sur le contrôle du fan, sachant que c'est justement parce qu'on a pas de contrôle qu'on va chercher à baisser la puissance en entrée..?


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2015)

Non, c'est soit 10 ou 44 K/Ohms _(K pour kilo)_.

Sinon regarde cet autre tutoriel... http://www.twam.info/hardware/apple/installing-additional-ssd-in-mid-2010-27-imac ...ça ne changera pas grand chose, juste la position des connecteurs des ventilos.

La résistance va abaisser le voltage pour qu'il soit presque au mini, mais Macs Fan Control reprendra la main quand même _(normalement)_.


----------



## Fraaldr45 (14 Février 2015)

Dans mon imac 21,5 de 2009, j'ai également mit un SSD au lieu d'un DD Seagate.
J'ai simplement inséré un trombone pour tromper la sonde.
Il tourne 1100/tr pas de soucis de mon coté.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (15 Février 2015)

Fraaldr, tu parles de mettre un trombone où ça ?

Quel fan tourne à 1100 après manip ?


----------



## KalouiZBack (15 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Pour le Zalman c'est bien un potentiomètre mais pour PC, mais il ne s'en sert pas.
> 
> Il repère quel est le fil sur le connecteur qui est en 12 volts, il le coupe et intercale une résistance de *100 Ohms en 22 watts* _(c'est balèze)_, isole les 2 points de soudure et remonte le tout.



22W !!!!! C'est plutôt 2,2W. La puissance d'une résistance c'est aussi son gabarit et c'est ce qui détermine sa taille, son boitier.
On ne trouve pas ce qu'on veut il existe des puissances (modèles de résistances) normalisés.
Pour la valeur de la résistance, là il y a toutes les valeurs à peu près.
Quand on a trouvé la bonne valeur de résistance, un montage électronique adapté, fournira la puissance désirée.
exemple: grille pain, convecteur électrique... c'est une résistance de 500w, 1000W, 1500W...


----------



## KalouiZBack (15 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> Le plus simple à faire serait d'acheter une "rallonge" pour les connecteurs des fans, et de brancher le ventilo du proco sur la prise du ventillo du lecteur CD.



Pas sur que ça fonctionne.
Le "gestionnaire des températures et du refroidissement" du mac va trouver très étrange d'avoir à refroidir un lecteur CD qui monte autant en température et risque de se mettre en sécurité et de tout couper. Puisque ainsi, il recevra des infos de T° d'un processeur et croira qu'il y a le feu dans l'iMac...
Pour refroidir un lecteur CD peut-être aussi que la tension et la puissance disponibles sur le connecteur  du CD sont bien plus basses que celles dispo sur le connecteur du CPU.
Tu ne penses pas?


----------



## Locke (15 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> Fraaldr, tu parles de mettre un trombone où ça ?


Il a du faire comme dans la réponse #20, car il ne mentionne pas qu'il a installé un autre faisceau SATA.


----------



## KalouiZBack (15 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Non, c'est soit 10 ou 44 K/Ohms _(K pour kilo)_.
> 
> Sinon regarde cet autre tutoriel... http://www.twam.info/hardware/apple/installing-additional-ssd-in-mid-2010-27-imac ...ça ne changera pas grand chose, juste la position des connecteurs des ventilos.
> 
> La résistance va abaisser le voltage pour qu'il soit presque au mini, mais Macs Fan Control reprendra la main quand même _(normalement)_.




En fait c'est un peu plus pointu que ça: La sonde de température a sa valeur de résistance qui varie en fonction de la T° qu'elle mesure. Donc en fonction de la marque, de son modèle et de la T°, la sonde fait X Ohms. En général, c'est "x Ohms à 20°C" l'information importante.

Pixel.Mort, j'ai lu que tu n'as ni multimètre, ni fer à souder (+soudure). Est-ce qu'il ne serait pas plus raisonnable de t'adresser à un professionnel pour ne pas prendre de risque? Une goutte de soudure qui tombe et que restera il de ton iMac?

A bientôt !


----------



## Pixel-Mort (16 Février 2015)

KalouiZBack Salut salut, merci pour ton aide 

Maintenant j'ai un multimètre ! Il vient d'arriver ahah 
J'aime bidouiller moi-même, j'ai envie de continuer, jusqu'à la résolution de ce problème. C'est d'ailleurs cette envie qui m'a poussé à mettre un ssd.
J'suis en dernière année d'école d'ingénieur généraliste, j'ai pas envie de passer par des spécialistes. Je pense que c'est plus gratifiant de le faire soit même, du moins d'essayer.

Bon bon bon, c'est pas con la remarque sur ton raisonnement de brancher le CPU-Fan sur le Superdrive, après je pensais le piloter en manuel mais c'est vrai que les résistances et les tolérances sur les sondes ne sont pas les mêmes du point de vue de l'iMac.

Bref, j'ai ouvert à nouveau mon très cher et bien-aimé iMac. Je l'ai allumé, en gardant ma RAM installée (sinon Bip), et j'ai essayé de faire comme dans la vidéo (

). Le truc c'est que je n'ai pas de résultat cohérent... Pour mesurer la tension aux bornes du fan, il faut se placer en dérivation. Mais sur cette photo, il met simplement son "+" sur l'entrée du cable +-12V. Quand je fais de même, ma tension est quasiment nulle. Forcément, il n'y a pas de différentiel. Vous pouvez m'éclaircir là dessus ? 

PS : Vous êtes bien d'accord, on partirai sur 100 Ohm, 3-4 W, en supposant que le courant ici est de 0,25A..? J'suis étonné que le gars dans sa vidéo ait parlé d'une résistance de 100 kOhm, c'est quand même vachement gros. Et la résistance est effectivement grosse dans la vidéo...

Merci !!


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2015)

On ne sait jamais, car en fonction de ton disque dur... http://esimport.fr/tuto/changement-disque-dur-imac-27″-a1312-fin-2009/



Pixel-Mort a dit:


> une résistance de 100 kOhm


Non c'est bien 100 Ohms regarde bien en #44


----------



## Pixel-Mort (17 Février 2015)

Salut Locke 

Oui, c'était bien ce qui me semblait, merci ! ! J'ai acheté la résistance et le fer à souder, j'vais m'y pencher ce soir juste après avoir confirmation du comment obtenir ce différentiel de tension "aux bornes" du ventilo ? Où placer son "moins" du multimètre ?


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> Où placer son "moins" du multimètre ?


Le moins c'est la masse générale. Tu te compliques la vie, par défaut un fil noir sur un connecteur est le moins _(c'est une convention, une norme, mais parfois y'a des choses bizarres, mais ça m'étonnerait d'Apple)_. Vérifie avec ton multimètre.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (17 Février 2015)

Yep, c'est good. J'ferai la manip ce soir ! j'vous tiens au jus 

Cross fingers


----------



## KalouiZBack (17 Février 2015)

Salut Pixel Mort, Salut Locked, Salut tous les intéressés du sujet.

Bien compris ton raisonnement de bidouilleur PixelMort. Je suis de la même race mais sans avoir toujours eut la patience... C'est parfois très cher!

Pour le Multimètre, positionner le selecteur sur V continu et utiliser les deux pointes. Toujours toujour, toujour, les 2 .
Chez Apple ils sont pas trop fort en fils de couleur alors les fils noirs et gris, souvent il n'y a que ça.
Du coup, dire que le "noir" c'est le moins est "incorrecte" pour tout un tas de raisons. C'est aussi la norme pour un "signal", une couleur pour la "phase" en alternatif...
Tu peux essayer par contre de mettre la pointe noire du testeur sur une masse comme le boitier en alu, le blindage de l'airport, la masse du boitier du CD/DVD, du HDD... Fixe le cordon noir avec une pince croco et concentre toi sur l'endroit où tu vas mettre la pointe rouge. La pointe est sans trop grosse pour entrer dans le connecteur il faut alors le laisser branché et toucher soit le circuit imprimé soit l'autre extrémité du câble.
Si tu es en "Volts" sur le sélecteur du multimètre, ni l'ordi, ni le multimètre, ni toi ne risquez rien. 

Après côté connecteur, il y a 4 fils.
J'en déduis que 2 correspondent à la valeur de la résistance (en Ohms). Tu peux trouver des valeurs différentes en fonction de la T°. C'est l'information, qui entre sur la carte mère. Les deux autres fils doivent correspondre à l'alimentation des ventilos. Dernière année d'ingé donc entrée/sortie et consigne ça doit te parler?
Pourquoi 100 Ohms? C'est pour ne pas mettre 0 (court circuit - défaut) comme en mettant un trombone ou un bout de fil à la place de la sonde.
A voir combien la résistance (sonde de T°) mesure à 20°C (peut être 10 KOhms? par exemple). A 80°C peut être 250 Ohms. Tu comprends mieux maintenant sans doute.

Donc sur les 4 fils il y a: *masse* / *Tension +* / *R1* / *R1'*  où R1 et R1'  correspondent à la sonde. (Essaye de mettre le multimètre en position "mesure de résistance" calibre Mega Ohms: tu liras une valeur qui changera quand tu réchaufferas la sonde).
Si la sonde affiche des valeurs de résistance qui varient en fonction de la T° c'est qu'elle fonctionne. Si elle est morte, elle n'affichera rien (pas zéro mais des chiffres qui bougent comme quand les cordons sont en l'air).
Le problème peut alors se situer sur l'alimentation du ventilateur. Il peut y avoir un fusible HS. Il faut savoir repérer un fusible CMS puis tester son état si c'est ça.

Pour la puissance de la résistance, à mettre à la place de la sonde, 1/8W suffira. La sonde ne doit pas consommer plus de 1/8W. Plus de puissance ne sert à rien et prends de la place. 2-3W c'est immense et sans doute préjudiciable !!!

Au plaisir de suivre ton aventure... Si je peux aider, c'est plaisant.


----------



## KalouiZBack (17 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> KalouiZBack Salut salut, merci pour ton aide
> 
> Maintenant j'ai un multimètre ! Il vient d'arriver ahah
> J'aime bidouiller moi-même, j'ai envie de continuer, jusqu'à la résolution de ce problème. C'est d'ailleurs cette envie qui m'a poussé à mettre un ssd.
> ...



Tout dépend si la sonde à 0° a une résistance proche de zéro ou de l'infini ??? En fonction de ce qu'on souhaite mesurer, il y a 2 types de sondes.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (17 Février 2015)

Merci pour tes réponses détaillées 

Je t'ai bien compris, sauf concernant les 4 câbles du fan. Je m'explique, tu m'dis qu'il y a deux cables R1 et R1' qui correspondent à la sonde. Or, sur un autre topic, j'ai lu :
Pin 1 Black - PWM Control input - PWM input, wider pulse width = higher RMS voltage = higher fan speed
Pin 2 White - Tacho output - increased frequency = faster fan speed
Pin 3 Black - 0VDC (Ground)
Pin 4 Brown - +12VDC

Alors, forcément, entre le 3 et le 4, j'dois brancher mon multimètre en tension continue, mais apparemment les deux autres câbles permettent le pilotage de la fréquence. Lors du démontage / remontage, j'ai vu que la sonde était indépendante et se branchait sur un autre port, juste à côté. Je pense qu'elle est fonctionnelle, la température varie logiquement au fur et à mesure de mon utilisation.

Je n'avais pas pensé à un fusible responsable de ça, c'est possible, même si un fusible grillé empêcherait en théorie le parcours du courant..!

J'vais faire comme indiqué sur les autres forums ce soir : Rajouter une résistance et _voilà_.

Dernière chose, si on shunt la sonde, logiquement l'imac penserait qu'il n'y a pas de sonde et pousserai à fond les fans, c'est pas


----------



## KalouiZBack (17 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> Merci pour tes réponses détaillées
> 
> Je t'ai bien compris, sauf concernant les 4 câbles du fan. Je m'explique, tu m'dis qu'il y a deux cables R1 et R1' qui correspondent à la sonde. Or, sur un autre topic, j'ai lu :
> Pin 1 Black - PWM Control input - PWM input, wider pulse width = higher RMS voltage = higher fan speed
> ...



Si on "shunt" la sonde....  Par shunt si tu veux dire courcircuiter: résistance proche de 0: T° trop élevée qui ne descend pas: coupure générale possible.
Si tu veux dire "retirer": résistance infinie: T° basse pas de ventilation ==> surchauffe du composant.

Pour les pins 1&2: il s'agit sans doute du retour d'information de la vitesse du ventilo et de la commande de vitesse. Ici la tension de 12Vcc est constante et on varie la vitesse en jouant sur la fréquence (signal carré). En retour l'information de vitesse est calculée selon la largeur de l'impulsion née de la vitesse de rotation.
Il faut voir ça avec un oscilloscope. 
C'est comme ça qu'on arrive à être aussi précis sur la vitesse en t/min et aussi c'est un moyen de protection en cas de ventilateur bloqué (pas d'impulsion pin2).
Ta résistance tu vas la mettre où? A la place de la sonde.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (17 Février 2015)

KalouiZ > Oui, je connais bien le principe permettant la lecture et la régulation de la rotation du fan. L'analogie à l'oscillo est bien trouvé 

Pour moi, le problème vient du traitement de l'information de la vitesse du ventilo en interne (jai changé le fan, et même problème : Fan sondé à 0tr/min, alors qu'il était à fond. 
De ce fait, pour moi, la solution ne consiste pas à rajouter une résistance au niveau de la sonde de température (car elle marche bien, les températures sont cohérentes), mais plutôt à réduire la puissance en entrée du fan afin de réduire sa "vitesse max". Cela se ferait en branchant en série la résistance sur le pin 4 : +-12V.


----------



## KalouiZBack (17 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> KalouiZ > Oui, je connais bien le principe permettant la lecture et la régulation de la rotation du fan. L'analogie à l'oscillo est bien trouvé
> 
> Pour moi, le problème vient du traitement de l'information de la vitesse du ventilo en interne (jai changé le fan, et même problème : Fan sondé à 0tr/min, alors qu'il était à fond.
> De ce fait, pour moi, la solution ne consiste pas à rajouter une résistance au niveau de la sonde de température (car elle marche bien, les températures sont cohérentes), mais plutôt à réduire la puissance en entrée du fan afin de réduire sa "vitesse max". Cela se ferait en branchant en série la résistance sur le pin 4 : +-12V.


J'aurais tendance à croire qu'en baissant la tension par l'ajout de la résistance n'aurait pas d'effet sur la vitesse de rotation puisque cette dernière est plutôt issue de la pin 1. 
Par contre tu as écrit : _Pin 1 Black -..... = higher RMS voltage = higher fan speed_ 
Du coup je mettrais la résistance entre la pin1 et le fil qui part au ventilo et qui est branché là. Pour avoir un lower RMS voltage donc un lower fan speed.
Connais tu la puissance du ventilo ? C'est pour re-calculer la puissance de la résistance. Au moins la vérifier.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (17 Février 2015)

Hum hum, j'viens de faire un test en mesurant la tension en parallèle entre le pin 3 et 4, et j'ai 7 Volts. 
En fait, j'ai suivi la logique du raisonnement sur ce post, à la fin il a posté une vidéo et ça m'a l'air de marcher correctement : http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t377744.html . On retrouve également des gens qui ont résolue ce problème de la même manière sur mactalk ou ifixit

Sinon, la puissance du ventillo... non je n'ai que ces infos : http://www.bricomac.com/ventilateur-cpu-imac-alu-27-2010.html


----------



## KalouiZBack (17 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> Hum hum, j'viens de faire un test en mesurant la tension en parallèle entre le pin 3 et 4, et j'ai 7 Volts.
> En fait, j'ai suivi la logique du raisonnement sur ce post, à la fin il a posté une vidéo et ça m'a l'air de marcher correctement : http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t377744.html . On retrouve également des gens qui ont résolue ce problème de la même manière sur mactalk ou ifixit
> 
> Sinon, la puissance du ventillo... non je n'ai que ces infos : http://www.bricomac.com/ventilateur-cpu-imac-alu-27-2010.html



Sur iFix it où j'ai été en suivant les liens, j'ai lu quelque chose au sujet d'une résistance de 10 KOhms.
Le mieux c'est que tu te fasses une idée: https://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/154380/CPU+Fan+runs+at+full+speed.#comment146815
Réponse de "Selim Avsar".
Pas de cable à couper, pas de bidouille farfelue. Qu'en penses tu?


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2015)

C'était déjà dans sa réponse #34 mais il était parti sur autre chose.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (18 Février 2015)

C'était ce que je voulais faire à la base, mais j'ai regardé à cet endroit, comme sur cette photo : http://i.imgur.com/hbvNIE3.jpg et je ne vois pas de résistance manquante perso. J'vais partir sur la soudure de la résistance de 100 ohm. J'croise les doigts... J'aurai préféré résoudre ce problème de manière plus clean, mais je ne vois vraiment pas d'autres solutions viables et faisables


----------



## KalouiZBack (18 Février 2015)

Bonjour.
Tu ne vois pas de résistance manquante = tu vois qu'elle est toujours là?
Je sais que c'est pas facile mais tu ne penses pas pouvoir essayer de souder ici une R=10KOhms?


----------



## Pixel-Mort (18 Février 2015)

en fait, aucune résistance n'est manquante. Je vois bien les deux présentes. J'pourrai tester avec le multimètre si elles fonctionnent bien. j'ferai le test ce soir avant de procéder à la soudure.


----------



## KalouiZBack (18 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> en fait, aucune résistance n'est manquante. Je vois bien les deux présentes. J'pourrai tester avec le multimètre si elles fonctionnent bien. j'ferai le test ce soir avant de procéder à la soudure.



La R5797 devrait faire à priori 10KOhms. Si le résultat est "fou", tu peux essayer de prendre une photo en macro de ce qu'il est écrit dessus avec une loupe.
L'idéal en cas de doute c'est de la mesurer après l'avoir dessoudé. Attention au calibre du multimètre.
A+


----------



## Pixel-Mort (18 Février 2015)

Bonsoir bonsoir 

J'ai bien soudé la résistance au cable d'alimentation, puis j'ai sécurisé les soudures avec des bandes de strap. Bref, j'ai remonté tout l'imac, et tout est nickel. j'suis vraiment content ! Le disque tourne assez doucement, disons 1000tr.min-1 . Je ne peux pas modifier sa vitesse, mais c'est largement suffisant pour l'utilisation de serveur que j'en fais. Du coup, je tiens réellement à remercier tous les participants à ce topic et plus précisément Locked et KalouiZBack. J'adore les forums et c'est avec plaisir que j'ai échangé avec vous  A très bientôt !


----------



## KalouiZBack (19 Février 2015)

Merci Pixel.Mort, à un de ces 4.


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> Je ne peux pas modifier sa vitesse


Macs Fan Control ne donne rien, même au maximum ?

Sinon, tu pourrais tenter de mettre une résistance variable de précision, pour l'exemple...







...de ce style-là, la petite vis sur le dessus permet un réglage très fin. Je dis ça parce que si tu pouvais régler cette résistance de manière a avoir 1800 tr/mn _(seuil de l'audible)_, ça assurerait un meilleur refroidissement général.

Mais si ça te convient comme ça, reste en-là.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (19 Février 2015)

Oui je vois... En fait, je n'ai aucun moyen de vérifier à quelle vitesse tourne mon fan.

J'avais pensé à cette solution avec la Zalman machin qui était aussi une résistance variable.

j'vais rester comme ça tant que je n'ai pas besoin d'une utilisation plus poussée. Dès que j'ai l'information sur mon indemnisation de stage d'ingé, et suivant la somme, je réfléchirai à l'investissement dans un Hackintosh, qui sera mon outil de travail quand je ferai de l'infographie. Les iMac, c'est très beau, performant, rentable dans le temps mais pas très très performant. Et puis, j'préfèrerai avoir une machine évolutive et surtout changer d'écran. Je ne supporte plus cet écran glossy réfléchissant...

Mais je vous l'accorde, c'est beau comme produit...

Edit : Mince, je viens de remarquer que mon HDD n'était pas détecté dans "utilitaire de disque"...

Vas y, faut que je le re-démonte --' ... Vous pensez que c'est le dualboot ou j'en sais rien qui est à l'origine du masquage du HDD ? Je sais qu'à l'époque où j'avais des soucis de fan, j'arrivais bien à voir le SSD et l'autre disque dur. J'en conclue que matériellement c'est possible...

Vu que les deux disques sont branché à une même source, si le SSD est bien branché, le HDD l'est aussi normalement... Ca ne pourrait venir que d'un mauvais branchement du SATA..?
Dernière chose, je trouve qu'au boot, il est plus long depuis que les deux disques dur sont branchés. (avant la pomme, lors de l'écran blanc). Pourtant l'HDD a été formaté en tant que disque dur classique, il n'a plus d'OS dessus. J'avais fait ça en ayant le problème du fan la semaine dernière.

Vous avez des idées ? je dois ouvrir à nouveau l'imac et vérif les branchements, ou il y a des manips informatiques à faire en amont ?


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> Les iMac, c'est très beau, performant, rentable dans le temps mais pas très très performant.


Disons qu'il faut pour travailler correctement en graphisme avoir une bonne carte graphique avec 2 Go. C'est ce que j'ai, 16 Go de mémoire, un SSD et ça va très bien vu que je fais de la 3D pour mon compte personnel. 


Pixel-Mort a dit:


> Dernière chose, je trouve qu'au boot, il est plus long depuis que les deux disques dur sont branchés. (avant la pomme, lors de l'écran blanc). Pourtant l'HDD a été formaté en tant que disque dur classique, il n'a plus d'OS dessus.


Dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage vérifie que ton SSD est bien le disque de démarrage. Normalement, au démarrage tu devrais voir ton Bureau au bout de 20 secondes maxi.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (19 Février 2015)

Oui, je fais aussi de la 3D dans mon cadre personnel ( www.joffreypersia.fr ) 
Mais parfois j'aimerai plus de personnalisation sur le materiel. Se dire, ok je veux une bonne CG, un bon proco, comme ce qu'on trouve dans le commerce. merde non, faut lâcher 1000 balles supplémentaires. L'évolutivité des machines est très pauvre. On est "chanceux" nous, avec nous anciens imac démontables "facilement", mais tout est soudé maintenant... Et puis, rien que le fait de ne pas mettre l'écran de l'iMac en mode deuxième écran de mon MBP, j'trouve ça un peu scandaleux... 

Là n'est pas le sujet du topic ahah. Je démonterai ce soir rapidement la machine afin de vérifier le câblage, mais je suis réellement étonné que le disque ne soit pas détecté.


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> Oui, je fais aussi de la 3D dans mon cadre personnel


Nous nous comprenons alors. Et pas mal du tout ton site et tutoriels. 

Sinon, un iMac ce n'est ni plus, ni moins, qu'un MBP haut de gamme _(suivant les options)_ dans une coque en aluminium. Pour moi, j'y vois l'avantage d'avoir un grand écran, un minimum de place sur un bureau, le silence, un OS X stable _(dans la mesure ou on ne bidouille pas)_ et le confort de travail avec ses accessoires.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (19 Février 2015)

Merci Locked 

N'hésites pas à me contacter mp si tu veux certains de mes tutos gratuitement ou avec des réducs, je serai ravi de t'en offrir vu l'aide que tu m'as apporté 

Je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi concernant le confort d'utilisation, un minimum de place et une esthétique digne de ce nom. Je sais pas si tu connais GroveMade.com, mais ils font d'excellents produits. Ca donne vraiment du confort à mon bureau 

J'crois que je m'essayerai au hackintosh, notamment pour la bidouille


----------



## KalouiZBack (19 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> Oui, je fais aussi de la 3D dans mon cadre personnel ( www.joffreypersia.fr )
> Mais parfois j'aimerai plus de personnalisation sur le materiel. Se dire, ok je veux une bonne CG, un bon proco, comme ce qu'on trouve dans le commerce. merde non, faut lâcher 1000 balles supplémentaires. L'évolutivité des machines est très pauvre. On est "chanceux" nous, avec nous anciens imac démontables "facilement", mais tout est soudé maintenant... Et puis, rien que le fait de ne pas mettre l'écran de l'iMac en mode deuxième écran de mon MBP, j'trouve ça un peu scandaleux...
> 
> Là n'est pas le sujet du topic ahah. Je démonterai ce soir rapidement la machine afin de vérifier le câblage, mais je suis réellement étonné que le disque ne soit pas détecté.



Hello!
Décidément il te faut être patient avec cette bébête!

Pourquoi dis tu que tu ne peux pas mettre l'écran de ton iMac en 2è écran de ton MBPro?
J'ai déjà fait 1 MB Pro avec en 2è écran un vieux MB Pro. Connectés tous les 2 au même réseau wifi avec une Apps à 17€.
Sinon tu peux acheter (oui encore payer) un câble Thunderbolt / Thunderbolt et brancher les 2 macs via leurs ports mini-display.
Je ne sais pas quelle est la manipulation mais le MBP verra peut-être le 27" comme 2è écran... A tester.
Comme c'est pour de la vidéo, tu n'es pas obligé de payer cher le câble comme pour du transfert de data à vitesse grand "V".

Pour ma part depuis que je suis passé de Microsoft à OSX, je revis!
J'en suis à mon 3è MBP et il faut avouer qu'aujourd'hui ma machine de 2007 n'est pas ridicule comparée à d'autres portables.
Sur l'iMac de mon ado, Mi-2010, il y a de grosses applis qui tournent depuis des années.
AutoCad, SketchUp, les outils Adobe et il bosse avec souvent un flux vidéo en arrière plan qu'il bascule quand il entend que ça l'intéresse.
Les plans sont de plus en plus complets (archi.) au fur et à mesure qu'il avance dans ses études.
SketchUp pour la 3D ou IDesign pour les publications sont là pour des documents de + en + lourds.
Sans compter qu'il ouvre tout en même temps sans jamais faire de ménage ni sur le HDD, ni sur son bureau (la planche en bois horizontale où est posé l'iMac).
Du coup, les premiers bugs sont arrivés il y a 3 semaines avec des plantages à cause de hachures trop complexes sur ToCad.
Les ventilos avaient besoin de respirer. C'est fou la poussière qu'il y avait!
Maintenant la carte GPU semble HS. Surement une conséquence d'une surchauffe... Sniff. Il va falloir casser la tirelire pour un iMac qu'on ne peut plus customiser.
Sur PC, impossible d'avoir une telle similitude. Sur Hackintosh, je me demande si une fois monté on peut être tranquille aussi longtemps.

Bon je file visiter ton site. Locked m'a donné envie de suivre ton lien...
A bientôt

Moi


----------



## KalouiZBack (19 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> vérifie que ton SSD est bien le disque de démarrage.



A condition qu'il y ait un système dessus... 

@PIXEL Mort, j'ai lu quelque part que pour contrôler les ventilos avec une appli type (me souviens plus) il fallait mettre à jour l'EFI.
Une piste peut-être....


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> certains de mes tutos


Ben non, je connais superficiellement 3DS, mais moi c'est plutôt Cinema 4D et Rhinoceros sous Windows via Boot Camp. Mais merci de l'offre.


KalouiZBack a dit:


> il fallait mettre à jour l'EFI


Ce type de MAJ est généralement prévue par Apple via l'App Store pour une gamme de matériel donné. Si rien n'est proposé, inutile de chercher à en faire.


----------



## KalouiZBack (19 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ce type de MAJ est généralement prévue par Apple via l'App Store pour une gamme de matériel donné. Si rien n'est proposé, inutile de chercher à en faire.


Hello Locked, Je ne pense pas me tromper en disant que les MàJ de l'EFI, chacune pour des références de machines bien précises, sont des M. à J. que chacun doit aller chercher sur le site Apple. Elles ne sont pas automatiques comme celles des OS ou des Apps et demandent beaucoup d'attention lors du choix au moment de télécharger. Je ne suis pas sur que ce soit dans l'AppStore. J'ai en mémoire le tableau sur le site Apple avec les machines classées par type et par ordre de sortie puis dans la colonne de droite les différentes versions d'EFI et de "SMC" (?).
Pour raccourcir, c'est une M.àJ. du Bios. Non?


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2015)

> Si votre ordinateur n’est pas répertorié dans la liste ci-dessous, il n’est pas nécessaire de mettre à jour votre programme interne.


Tiens à toi de voir si tu es à jour ou pas... http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT1237


----------



## gegedetrois (19 Février 2015)

KalouiZBack a dit:


> Hello Locked, Je ne pense pas me tromper en disant que les MàJ de l'EFI, chacune pour des références de machines bien précises, sont des M. à J. que chacun doit aller chercher sur le site Apple. Elles ne sont pas automatiques comme celles des OS ou des Apps et demandent beaucoup d'attention lors du choix au moment de télécharger. Je ne suis pas sur que ce soit dans l'AppStore. J'ai en mémoire le tableau sur le site Apple avec les machines classées par type et par ordre de sortie puis dans la colonne de droite les différentes versions d'EFI et de "SMC" (?).
> Pour raccourcir, c'est une M.àJ. du Bios. Non?


pour le problème des poussière ça y esdt l'aventure commence vraiment aujourd'hui sur kisskissbankbank ici :protege ton iMac : Ifilter


----------



## Pixel-Mort (20 Février 2015)

KalouiZBack a dit:


> Hello!
> Décidément il te faut être patient avec cette bébête!
> 
> Pourquoi dis tu que tu ne peux pas mettre l'écran de ton iMac en 2è écran de ton MBPro?
> ...



KalouiZBack, En fait, l'écran de l'iMac n'a pas de prise entrée vidéo. Du coup, tu ne peux pas faire de la recopie video sur l'imac, sauf si tu passes par la wifi avec une app. Mais ça ne sera jamais fluide.


Je verrai comment faire pour mettre à jour l'EFI, je n'y connais pas grand chose dans ce domaine !



KalouiZBack a dit:


> Hello!
> Pour ma part depuis que je suis passé de Microsoft à OSX, je revis!
> J'en suis à mon 3è MBP et il faut avouer qu'aujourd'hui ma machine de 2007 n'est pas ridicule comparée à d'autres portables.
> Sur l'iMac de mon ado, Mi-2010, il y a de grosses applis qui tournent depuis des années.
> ...



Exactement, le prix justifie le confort d'utilisation.


----------



## Locke (20 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> Je verrai comment faire pour mettre à jour l'EFI, je n'y connais pas grand chose dans ce domaine !


La réponse est là #76

Et normalement ce n'est pas nécessaire.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (20 Février 2015)

C'est bon tout est nickel 

En fait, les câbles SATA étaient bien branchés, simplement j'avais interverti les deux autres câbles (qui se branchent sur le SSD et le HDD) !

Maintenant le boot est plus rapide et tout est nickel, le disque est détecté


----------



## Locke (20 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> Maintenant le boot est plus rapide et tout est nickel, le disque est détecté


Gros malin, c'est bien la peine de tout démonter x fois et de faire une boulette.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (20 Février 2015)

Ahahah


----------



## KalouiZBack (20 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> KalouiZBack, En fait, l'écran de l'iMac n'a pas de prise entrée vidéo. Du coup, tu ne peux pas faire de la recopie video sur l'imac, sauf si tu passes par la wifi avec une app. Mais ça ne sera jamais fluide.



Hello! Justement si, regarde ici: http://store.apple.com/fr/question/...n-ecran-pour-un-macbook-air/Q7CU4CAD2AJKC97YK
Tu verras que tu peux utiliser la prise "mini-display port" avec un câble qui a ce connecteur à ses 2 extrémités.

Pour la connection en WIFI de 2 macs dont l'un ne sert que d'écran externe, c'est relativement fluide. Je ne te dis pas que tu vas pouvoir jouer à flight simulator sur 2 écrans comme ça mais le reste du temps c'est suffisant. Et sinon, qu'est ce qui t'empêcherait de faire de l'ethernet plutôt que du WIFI?

@Plus


----------



## Pixel-Mort (21 Février 2015)

J'ai une petite question. Depuis mon dernier démontage de l'imac, je trouve que la température du transfo est un peu élevée pour une même utilisation... Je ne sais pas si je dois m'inquiéter ou pas, on peut voir sur le graph des 7 jours qu'il y a une augmentation de la température depuis le dernier démontage/remontage... 





KalouiZBack a dit:


> Hello! Justement si, regarde ici: http://store.apple.com/fr/question/...n-ecran-pour-un-macbook-air/Q7CU4CAD2AJKC97YK
> Tu verras que tu peux utiliser la prise "mini-display port" avec un câble qui a ce connecteur à ses 2 extrémités.



Franchement, j'suis étonné... J'avais fait de nombreuses recherches et même le SAV me disait que ce n'était pas possible.


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2015)

Ca ne te parait pas normal avec un SSD en plus ?

Un SSD+HHD+SuperDrive+CG ça consomme et tire sur l'alimentation.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (21 Février 2015)

Locked, il faut que je t'engage comme mon cerveau de back-up là ! Pourquoi je n'y ai pas pensé..!  Du coup, tout est nickel ! Enfin !

(Je n'ai pas réussi à mettre à jour l'EFI, quand je choisi ma version, que je télécharge et installe le programme, il me met que ce n'est pas compatible avec la version de mon ordinateur (oui, j'ai bien pris la bonne version 11,3 Mi-2010 27") ça doit être en rapport à Yosemite je pense.


----------



## Locke (22 Février 2015)

Pixel-Mort a dit:


> (Je n'ai pas réussi à mettre à jour l'EFI, quand je choisi ma version, que je télécharge et installe le programme, il me met que ce n'est pas compatible avec la version de mon ordinateur (oui, j'ai bien pris la bonne version 11,3 Mi-2010 27") ça doit être en rapport à Yosemite je pense.


J'ai mentionné que ce n'était pas nécessaire, je n'ai pas noté la date, mais tout comme pour mon iMac, cette MAJ EFI a été faite il y a bien longtemps via App Store.

Tu as bien regardé le screenshot officiel...







...si la version de la ROM est identique avec les chiffres que ce que tu as téléchargé, ça ne fonctionnera pas, vu que c'est la même, donc que ton EFI est bien à jour.


----------



## KalouiZBack (22 Février 2015)

Hello!
Je ne sais pas quel est l'utilitaire qui mesure tes paramètres mais je suis surpris par les datas: AC/DC 11980.00V et AC/DC shunt 4151V.
A moins que ce soit des infos d'iTunes sur le dernier album du groupe Mythique... 
M'enfin avec ces résultats là, il n'y a pas que la T° de l'alim qui devrait t'inquiéter. Les tensions sont nettement plus alarmantes !


----------



## Pixel-Mort (22 Février 2015)

J'avoue... J'pense qu'il s'agit d'une erreur de sonde. Enfin, j'espère...


----------



## KalouiZBack (26 Février 2015)

Bonjour !
Si tu peux nous faire une conclusion après ces quelques jours de fonctionnement ça intéressera tous ceux qui ont rencontré le même problème.
Peut-être même qu'il faut fermer le post une fois la solution trouvée?
@+


----------



## Locke (26 Février 2015)

KalouiZBack a dit:


> Peut-être même qu'il faut fermer le post une fois la solution trouvée?


Non pas de fermeture, mais en Résolu ce sera bien mieux.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (4 Mars 2015)

Salut salut 

Je reviens aux nouvelles avant de clôturer ce topic 

Pour faire simple (le compliqué est détaillé plus haut), à la suite du changement de SSD, j'ai eu un problème sur le pilotage du ventilateur du CPU : Il tournait à fond, dès le boot, et l'information sur sa vitesse de rotation était à 0. 

J'ai vérifié les toutes petites résistances en lien au fan sur la CM (voir posts en anglais, lien au dessus) et aucune était manquante. J'ai donc décidé de souder une résistance de 100 Ohm, 7W sur un des quatre câbles du fan, et précisément sur celui gérant l'alimentation du fan. 

Après manip, le fan semble tourner en dessous de la vitesse limite audible. Les températures, pour de la bureautique, sont autour de 40°C. Je n'ai pas voulu essayer de forcer la main au proco en lançant un gros calcul ou quoi. Je préfère le préserver en tant qu'ordi secondaire, qui me sert de serveur Plex.

Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer un message et j'essayerai de vous répondre rapidement (si je le vois).

Merci à KalouiZBack et Locke !


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2015)

Je ne sais pas si tu auras l'occasion de réouvrir ton iMac, mais en fouinant sur la toile, j'ai trouvé un utilisateur qui mentionne que pour les modèles 2010, donc le tien, qu'il y aurait sur la carte mère a coté du connecteur du ventilo une sorte de cavalier. C'est ce qu'on faisait dans les PC lorsqu'on voulait indiquer au BIOS que tel disque dur est le Master ou le Slave. Il suffirait d'insérer un détrompeur identique à ceux des PC pour shunter le ventilo qui est la source de ce problème.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (4 Mars 2015)

Locke, t'aurai le lien du topic ? Avec si possible un visuel parce que je ne vois pas parfaitement à quoi ressemble cette chose ressemblant à un "cavalier"


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2015)

Malheureusement il n'y a pas de photo, sinon je l'aurais mise, il n'y a que la description.


----------



## KalouiZBack (13 Mars 2015)

Hello les potos!
Locked, je viens de lire ton dernier message avec 1 semaine de décalage et je me demande en quoi le fait que le HDD soit Master ou Slave puisse agir sur la vitesse du ventilo? 
On a vu plus haut que la sonde de T° couplée à un un compteur de vitesse de rotation du ventilo semblaient à eux 2 commander les ventilos (4fils + sonde à part).
En admettant qu'on mette le HDD en SLAVE, l'absence d'infos ou la présence de mauvaises infos font sans doute que le ventilo se mettra à fond ou que le mac s'éteindra (sécu) et ça quelle que soit la position du cavalier. 
Logiquement c'est la T° qui pilote les ventilos et en SLAVE je parie qu'il tourne quand même, au ralenti mais tout le temps. 
En cas de montée de T° il n'accélèrerait donc pas et il y aurait un risque de bris si je suis ton idée.
Pour moi il est certain qu'il y a bien un problème de traitement de l'info de la T° et je parierai que la sonde est kaputt.
Si le compteur de vitesse était HS, le Mac s'éteindrait croyant qu'il n'y a plus de refroidissement.
Mais est ce que ça vaut le coup de tout re-démonter ?

Que pensez vous de cette réflexion ? Je n'ai pas tout relu et il est possible que j'ai oublié quelque chose dans les comms. précédentes. 
Entre temps Pixel-Mort a peut-être trouvé une bonne soluce ou un soft pour piloter le ventilos ? Si tu as une photo de la R= 100Ohms/7W ça m'intéresse.
Si au moins tu avais un thermomètre (soft) en plein écran avec une alarme pour te réveiller en cas d'élévation critique de la temp...
Tiens c'est une bonne appli à faire pour ceux qui savent: contrôle des variables de T° avec alarme sur poste distant IP et prise de contrôle etc., etc..
Je saurais pas faire ça mais ça me plairait bien d'apprendre.

A bientôt les Zamis!


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2015)

KalouiZBack a dit:


> Locked, je viens de lire ton dernier message avec 1 semaine de décalage et je me demande en quoi le fait que le HDD soit Master ou Slave puisse agir sur la vitesse du ventilo?


Ca n'a rien à voir, c'est juste pour mentionner qu'il y aurait sur la carte mère une sorte de connecteur ressemblant étrangement aux pins d'un disque dur sur lequel on vient connecter un détrompeur pour shunter le ventilo _(d'ou la relation avec le PC en Master/Slave)_.


----------



## KalouiZBack (13 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Ca n'a rien à voir, c'est juste pour mentionner qu'il y aurait sur la carte mère une sorte de connecteur ressemblant étrangement aux pins d'un disque dur sur lequel on vient connecter un détrompeur pour shunter le ventilo _(d'ou la relation avec le PC en Master/Slave)_.


Désolé Locked. Il me faut un cerveau avec les nouvelles lunettes.
Quel idiot je fais ! 
Comme quoi lire trop vite c'est pô bien! 
On peut effacer tout ça ?


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2015)

C'est pas bien grave, et non dans cette section je ne peux pas.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (13 Mars 2015)

Hey 

Bah en fait, je me sers de mon iMac en ce moment uniquement comme station d'accueil / bureautique / serveur dans mon appartement. Du coup, le proco ne travaille jamais vraiment, et le mac ne chauffe donc pas beaucoup. Je suis toujours entre 40 et 50°C. Si jamais je souhaite faire quelque chose qui demande beaucoup plus de puissance de calcul, je monterai manuellement les deux autres fan à fond et puis je croiserai les doigts.

De toute manière, je me remettrai à la 3D / Simulation dans deux trois mois, lors de mon stage. J'aurai un petit salaire et j'me construirais une tour bien plus puissante. J'adhère plus trop aux écrans d'iMac, j'ai besoin de davantage de polyvalence et de compatibilité au niveau des connectiques, voir même concernant la puissance. (Mac Pro ne correspond pas réellement à l'utilisation que je souhaite en faire, du coup je ciblerai plus précisément mes besoins en choisissant mes composants).

Pour répondre plus directement aux questions plus haut, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé un moyen de piloter le fan. Je pense, comme dit plus haut, qu'il s'agit plutôt d'un problème concernant l'information que donne le fan au mac, et non un problème de sonde.

Bien à vous


----------



## sandykil (22 Mars 2015)

bonjour à tous
je me permets ce petit message car j'ai bien lu votre discussion et je suis dans le cas ou un ssd a été ajouté a un imac mi 2010 et dont les ventilo gauche et droite tournent à fond depuis. j'ai fait un fusion drive qui a bien fonctionné. Cependant à le créant j'ai remarqué que le disque /dev/disk0 était le SSD. J'ai lu qq part que cela pouvait géner au niveau du démarrage et que ça pouvait contrarier le système de sonde et de refroidissement... est vrai ? et si oui comment puis je faire ?

Je n'ai pas touché aux sondés qui sont bien restées présentes et branchée sur le disque de 1To d'origine de la machine et sur le superdrive. Alors je ne comprends pas pourquoi elles foutent la pagaille.

J'ai également un ralentissement au niveau des disques durs quand le mac est démarré. Je constate que je n'ai pas un gros débit au niveau des fichiers qui mettent du temps à se charger rien qu'au niveau du finder. et les applis sont un peu longues à charger alors que j'ai mis un ssd expres pour donner un peu de rapidité a la machine. J'ai pourtant bien installé et activé trim enabler.

J'ai également essayé le reset SMC et le Reset NVRAM.
J'ai aussi installé HDD Fan Conrtrol qui n'a aucune prise sur le controle des ventilos.

Pouvez vous m'aidez ? Car j'ai l'impression que chez vous on s'y connait !!
Merci à vous.
Sandrine


----------



## sandykil (22 Mars 2015)

Je me rends compte que le ventilo de gauche est en fait le ventilo du CPU ? c'est encore plus grave que je ne l'imaginais alors...
Aurais je pu débranché qq chose en installant le SSD qui aurait pu provoqué ce bazare ? Je n'ai pas déposé completement la carte mère mais je l'ai juste décollée un peu apres avoir retiré toutes les vis qu'il fallait. Et j'ai branché le cable sata pour le SSD. j'ai vu qu'il y a un petit connecteur a cet endroit qui est justement une sonde si j'ai bien compris mais celui la est toujours bien branché.....

je suis dans le petrin car c'est mon seul outil de travail. Et la meme en remettant tout comme au début sans le SSD et bien les ventilateurs continuent de s'affoler.

je ré édit après avoir essayer de shunter la sonde du HDD en mettant un petit fil en metal dans la broche sur les deux fils pour la neutraliser mais le ventilo du processeur tourne toujours a plein regime. et je n'arrive pas à entendre si le ventilo de droite tourne lui aussi toujours autant ou non.... est ce qu'il faut aussi faire qq chose avec la sonde du serperdrive ?


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2015)

En fait, ce problème peut-être résolu si on a acheté le câble SATA en Y, c'est à dire que le disque dur d'origine en 3,5" reste présent et l'on ajoute un SSD dans démonter le superdrive.

Lien de chez OWC avec une vidéo... http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/DIYIM27SSD10/


----------



## sandykil (22 Mars 2015)

Cest bien ce que j'ai fait. J'ai ajouté le disque SSD en plus du HDD et du superdrive et J'ai utilisé cette méthode du cable en Y avec ce cable la :
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/r.html?C=29J6ME40FPC37&K=AFNF3P3P94KMP&R=A0PENTS4CLO5&T=C&U=http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00BBDL17G/ref=pe_386181_51767671_TE_dp_1&A=LYLW6IL0MM6BAXKHSNQZ5ZXRKFCA&H=OL8APWDKAGZRZL9FEMSTOAXTACKA

Et le pire c'est que jai fait exactement la même manip avec un disque crucial 512 dans un Imac 27 de mi 2010 seule différence cest que c'était un i5 au lieu dun i3 et que je n'ai eu absolument aucun soucis ....


----------



## sandykil (22 Mars 2015)

ce que je trouve fou c'est que ce sont mes trois ventilos qui sont à fond et pas seulement celui du HDD ou du CPU ou de l'ODD
Car j'ai réussi a voir les vitesses avec mac fans control 
Il n'y a pas qq chose qui aurait pu faire peter un cable au système entier de contrôle thermique ?


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2015)

sandykil a dit:


> Il n'y a pas qq chose qui aurait pu faire peter un cable au système entier de contrôle thermique ?


Non, la régulation est faite via le firmware des disques durs. Par contre tu aurais tout intérêt à faire un PRAM _(lien dans ma signature)_.


----------



## sandykil (22 Mars 2015)

je l'ai deja fait et rien ....
Meme la régulation du ventilateur du cpu est faite par le firmware ?
En plus sincèrement c'est pas bon la jai pas l'impression d'avoir un SSD. C'est moins rapide qu'avant à l'utilisation. Au démarrage ça va bien c'est rapide mais apres c'est pas la foudre. Par exemple pour la meme manip sous Photoshop sur un 21 pouces sans SSD de 2010 avec le meme proc Ben le 21 pouces est plus rapide. Ça va pas du tout la !


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2015)

sandykil a dit:


> Au démarrage ça va bien c'est rapide mais apres c'est pas la foudre.


Lors de l'installation d'un SSD, surtout en utilisant un autre connecteur SATA, il faut impérativement aller dans Préférences système/Disque de démarrage et sélectionner le SSD comme disque de démarrage.


----------



## sandykil (23 Mars 2015)

j'ai fait un fusion drive donc je ne peux pas choisir mon disque de démarrage.


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2015)

Aie, car cas de figure particulier en ayant réalisé un FusionDrive.

Le problème est que le firmware du SSD n'étant pas modifié, OS X ne trouve pas la partie régulation pour activer le ventilo associé, donc en son absence, il considère qu'il est en dysfonctionnement et le fait tourner à plein régime.

Dans ton cas de figure, en FusionDrive, comment est détecté le firmware du disque dur d'origine étant donné qu'il est en théorie en seconde position ?

A tester, mais sans garantie. Le disque d'origine possède un firmware modifié, mais est non détecté _(hypothèse)_ étant donné que sur le SSD sont installés les applications, ce qui expliquerait aussi cette lenteur. Je pense qu'il y aurait un mieux en inversant les câbles SATA.


----------



## sandykil (23 Mars 2015)

je redemonte et je teste tout de suite 
En fait quand j'ai fait le fusion drive sous le terminal j'ai vu que le SSD portait le nom de /dev/disk0 ça pourrait expliquer tout ce bazar alors ?
Et dis moi si je change les câbles sata je vais devoir tout réinstaller ? Et refaire le fusion drive ? Ou il va comprendre tout seul ?


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2015)

sandykil a dit:


> Et dis moi si je change les câbles sata je vais devoir tout réinstaller ? Et refaire le fusion drive ? Ou il va comprendre tout seul ?


Alors là, c'est une inconnue que je ne connais pas. Pour le savoir, il aurait fallu avoir fait des tests et il n'y pas de membre en ayant déjà parlé _(à ce jour)_. A priori, la seule chose qui devrait se passer est un non fonctionnement sans altérer quoi que ce soit.


----------



## sandykil (23 Mars 2015)

bon je viens de le faire et tout redémarre mais j'ai le meme soucis de lenteur. Jai cette foutue pizza de la mort sans arrêt bon une micro seconde mais pour rien quoi. Je traite une photo sous lightroom avant je pinaillais pas du tout maintenant c'est grave !
J'ai envie de le jeter par la fenêtre !!

voici ma list de disques si ça peut aider ...

/dev/disk0
  #:  TYPE NAME  SIZE  IDENTIFIER
  0:  GUID_partition_scheme  *240.1 GB  disk0
  1:  EFI EFI  209.7 MB  disk0s1
  2:  Apple_CoreStorage  239.7 GB  disk0s2
  3:  Apple_Boot Boot OS X  134.2 MB  disk0s3
/dev/disk1
  #:  TYPE NAME  SIZE  IDENTIFIER
  0:  GUID_partition_scheme  *1.0 TB  disk1
  1:  EFI EFI  209.7 MB  disk1s1
  2:  Apple_CoreStorage  999.3 GB  disk1s2
  3:  Apple_Boot Recovery HD  650.1 MB  disk1s3
/dev/disk2
  #:  TYPE NAME  SIZE  IDENTIFIER
  0:  Apple_HFS NoemHD  *1.2 TB  disk2
  Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
  5FAC5BC5-DF93-48E6-9E07-6F28EBD1CD8A
  Unencrypted Fusion Drive


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2015)

Pour moi tout est normal.

Par contre, si je regarde le lien de ta réponse #104 s'il n'y a que ça il manque pour moi un câble comme dans la vidéo de chez OWC... #103 le dernier de la Part Tree.

Mais est-ce le cas ?


----------



## sandykil (23 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi tout est normal.
> 
> Par contre, si je regarde le lien de ta réponse #104 s'il n'y a que ça il manque pour moi un câble comme dans la vidéo de chez OWC... #103 le dernier de la Part Tree.
> 
> Mais est-ce le cas ?



De quel câble parle tu ? c'est justement cette vidéo la que j'ai suivi, et c'est le même câble amazon que j'ai utilisé dans le montage du ssd crucial 512 Go dans mon autre imac 27 de mi 2010 en i5 (2,66) qui fonctionne parfaitement lui et qui est aussi en fusion drive et meme en dual boot avec win7.


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2015)

As tu le câble rouge, en bas de la pochette ?





Sinon, celui proposé ici... http://www.amazon.fr/StarTech-com-S...gle/dp/B000FHGW5K/ref=pd_bxgy_computers_img_y ...et qui doit être installé comme dans la Part Tree de la vidéo OWC ?


----------



## sandykil (23 Mars 2015)

Ah ben oui celui la je l'ai mis sinon je ne verrais meme pas mon disque ssd


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2015)

Comme dans cette vidéo ? Regarde à partir de la 6ème minute.

http://eshop.macsales.com/installvideos/imac_mid27_2010_ssddiy_h/

Parce que ton lien sur Amazon prête à confusion et sous-entend que tu n'as pas tous les câbles.


----------



## sandykil (23 Mars 2015)

Bon je ne peux pas rester comme ça c'est affreux comme ça rame ... je vais retirer le ssd. Tu n'as pas d'idées pour que tout redevienne comme avant  ?
Une réinitialisation au niveau du firmware, des sondes ... pour que je n'ai plus d'emballements au niveau des ventilos et que je puisse au moins avoir mon imac comme il était quand je l'ai acheté ?
Je comprends à la limite que j'ai des soucis de ventilos avec un disque en plus mais pourquoi lorsque je remets tout comme avant les ventilos continuent leur cirque ? vraiment c'est pour moi incompréhensible ...


----------



## sandykil (23 Mars 2015)

Ah j'ai trouvé une mise à jour de l'EFI ici
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT1237
si ça peut aider quelqu'un.
La version de ma ROM de démarrage est : IM112.0057.B01 donc bien à jour et ils ne proposent pas de mise à jour du SMC pour mon modele...


----------



## sandykil (23 Mars 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Comme dans cette vidéo ? Regarde à partir de la 6ème minute.
> 
> http://eshop.macsales.com/installvideos/imac_mid27_2010_ssddiy_h/
> 
> Parce que ton lien sur Amazon prête à confusion et sous-entend que tu n'as pas tous les câbles.



pardon je n'avais pas vu ta question oui comme dans cette vidéo à la 6eme minute.


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2015)

Là, franchement je donne ma langue au chat. 

Sinon, pour moi le plus plausible est qu'un disque dur, en l'occurrence le SSD n'a pas le firmware de modifié et déclenche l'emballement des ventilos. Si tu enlèves un disque dur, tu ne seras plus en FusionDrive, donc pas démarrage possible.

Mais bon, ce serait la seule solution pour revenir en configuration d'origine, a ceci près, que je laisserais un bon moment sans cordon secteur l'iMac, histoire qu'il se décharge au maximum de toute électricité. Les barrettes mémoires ont tendance à garder des informations après un simple redémarrage.

Et si une MAJ EFI n'est pas proposé via l'App Store, il est inutile de chercher à en faire une, ça ne fonctionnera pas.


----------



## sandykil (23 Mars 2015)

Est ce que tu pense que le fait de supprimer le fusion drive (qui va donc formater automatiquement les deux disques et les séparer) et de retirer le SSD pourrait faire revenir mon imac à la normale ? niveau ventilos ?


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2015)

Pour moi oui, il n'y a pas de raison, puisque tout le matériel reprendra sa place d'origine.

Par contre, un SMC et un PRAM seront quasi obligatoire, histoire de recadrer tout le matériel.


----------



## sandykil (23 Mars 2015)

Ok je teste cela et je reviens vous dire. Enfin te dire car on fait un peu un duo la tout de suite !!!

Et dis moi connais tu ce systeme la : 
http://www.bricomac.com/owc-capteur-de-temperature-pour-disque-dur-imac-2009-2010.html
Comment ça peut marcher je vois pas ou ca peut se brancher ? Et ca permettrait de mettre une deuxième aussi ? Parce que je vois deux broches la


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2015)

Houla, ça fait cher le morceau. 

Il est vrai que tu as un modèle 2010, donc avec une sonde sur le disque dur à plateaux. Pour le SSD, peut-être est-il vraiment nécessaire d'en coller une. Par contre j'aurais plus confiance en allant chez OWC... http://eshop.macsales.com/item/OWC/DIYIMACHDD09/ ...mais bon, je n'ai jamais été confronté à ce cas de figure, donc sans possibilité de tester.


----------



## sandykil (23 Mars 2015)

si j'ai bien lu la doc de cette sonde que propose OWC et bien celle ci donne les bonnes valeurs à l'imac et donc à le pouvoir de palier a l'obligation de firmware modifié et propriétaire à Apple. On peut donc installer grâce à elle un disque non certifié apple à la place du disque à plateau original sur les imacs de 2009/2010.

Mais par exemple admettons que je sois complètement blindée de tunes !! et que j'achète ce disque là :
http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00RQA6LIM/...ve=22686&creativeASIN=B00RQA6LIM&linkCode=df0

pour ne plus avoir a penser au fusion drive et se demander si cela marche vraiment !

je pense que je ne pourrais pas brancher cette fameuse sonde sur ce disque SSD si je le mettais à la place de mon HD d'origine, n'est ce pas ?
Je doute qu'un SSD ai ce genre de port. 

Donc ma question est : est ce que une sonde de ce type là aurait été sortie par OWC qui donnerait les bonnes valeurs à l'imac et pâlirait à la demande firmware modifié que veut absolument apple MAIS pour un SSD !!??


----------



## Locke (23 Mars 2015)

Ce n'est pas tout à fait ça. Une gamme de iMac, avant 2011, ne possède pas de sonde collée sur le dessus du boitier, donc leur firmware n'a pas été modifié. Ce n'est pas une question de port, mais d'une sonde qu'il faut coller sur le dessus du disque dur à plateaux. 

Dès l'instant ou on change un disque dur interne avec une sonde de collée, soit on shunte le connecteur et le ventilo tournera au minimum, soit on utilise le produit OWC.

Par défaut, tous les SSD n'ont pas de sonde de collée sur le dessus du boitier mais leur firmware a été modifié.


----------



## sandykil (23 Mars 2015)

Attends je ne comprends pas ta réponse ...
Tu dis que les imacs avant 2011 n'ont pas de firmware modifiés ? ben si puisque j'ai eu des soucis de ventilations en ajoutant un SSD.
au passage j'ai supprimé mon fusion drive, puis tout démonté et retiré le SSD et tout remonté. Et bien je n'ai plus de soucis de ventilation.
et j'ai pourtant bien une sonde branché sur mon HHD d'origine ET un firmware modifié non ?

Ensuite j'ai regardé la vidéo expliquant le montage de cette sonde :
2010 27" iMac OWC Install Video
et là tu vois bien qu'il branche la sonde dans un "port" sur le HDD physiquement. donc n'ayant pas cette sonde sur le SSD je me demandais s'ils avaient produit la meme pour SSD.

Et cette phrase non plus je la comprends pas :
Par défaut, tous les SSD n'ont pas de sonde de collée sur le dessus du boitier mais leur firmware a été modifié.

Le firmware des SSD a été modifié ? par qui ? tous les SSD ?

En gros je me demande si OWC a crée qq chose pour les imacs avant 2010 pour leurrer l'imac et son système thermique et son firmware afin d'éviter simplement d'avoir les ventilos en folie et donc de devoir les contrôler manuellement.

Désolée hein je t'emebete !!!! mais j'ai vraiment envie de comprendre.


----------



## sandykil (24 Mars 2015)

Bon j'ai lu pas mal de choses concernant tout ça alors si tu n'as pas envie de te rééxpliquer ce n'est pas grave et je le comprends 
J'ai une toute dernière question : est ce que si j'achète un imac de mi 2011 je pourrais faire cet ajout de SSD tranquillement sans avoir tous ces soucis de sondes ? et de ventilos ?
J'ai vu un tuto qui dit qu'il est parfaitement possible de rajouter un SSD en plus du HDD de 1To et du superdrive sur les 2011 et qu'en plus il y a même une place pour cela sous le superdrive. est ce que quelqu'un pourrait juste me confirmer cela ?


----------



## Locke (24 Mars 2015)

sandykil a dit:


> 1) Tu dis que les imacs avant 2011 n'ont pas de firmware modifiés ? ben si puisque j'ai eu des soucis de ventilations en ajoutant un SSD.
> 2) au passage j'ai supprimé mon fusion drive, puis tout démonté et retiré le SSD et tout remonté. Et bien je n'ai plus de soucis de ventilation.
> et j'ai pourtant bien une sonde branché sur mon HHD d'origine ET un firmware modifié non ?


1) Dans les iMac de 2011 il n'y a pas de sonde de collée sur le dessus du disque à plateaux, donc le firmware est bien modifié. Ton iMac est de 2010, donc avec une sonde collée sur le dessus du disque dur à plateaux.
2) Donc, tout revient à la normale. Et non, ton disque dur n'a pas le firmware de modifié puisqu'il y a une sonde de collée dessus.



sandykil a dit:


> Ensuite j'ai regardé la vidéo expliquant le montage de cette sonde :
> 2010 27" iMac OWC Install Video
> et là tu vois bien qu'il branche la sonde dans un "port" sur le HDD physiquement. donc n'ayant pas cette sonde sur le SSD je me demandais s'ils avaient produit la meme pour SSD.


Oui, il colle une sonde sur le dessus du disque dur qui n'est PAS certifié par Apple, donc obligatoire, et faisant parti du kit de OWC



sandykil a dit:


> Et cette phrase non plus je la comprends pas :
> Par défaut, tous les SSD n'ont pas de sonde de collée sur le dessus du boitier mais leur firmware a été modifié.


Depuis 2011, Apple ne colle plus de sonde sur le dessus des disques durs, mais en faisant une modification du firmware. Par défaut, un SSD chauffe beaucoup moins et ne nécessite pas de sonde, juste une modification du firmware, donc les SSD vendus par Apple sont tous certifiés.



sandykil a dit:


> Le firmware des SSD a été modifié ? par qui ? tous les SSD ?


Par le fabricant à la demande spécifique de Apple en suivant son cahier des charges pour respecter le protocole de fonctionnement de OS X.



sandykil a dit:


> En gros je me demande si OWC a crée qq chose pour les imacs avant 2010 pour leurrer l'imac et son système thermique et son firmware afin d'éviter simplement d'avoir les ventilos en folie et donc de devoir les contrôler manuellement.


C'est bien pourtant ce que propose OWC dans tous les liens que je cite, mais a priori tu n'as pas compris que ton iMac ayant une sonde de collée sur ton disque dur à plateaux, que le SSD supplémentaire pose ce problème de déclenchement du ventilateur. Alors faut-il coller une sonde sur le dessus du SSD ? C'est bien une réponse que j'ai mentionnée, mais impossible pour moi de vérifier.



sandykil a dit:


> 1) J'ai une toute dernière question : est ce que si j'achète un imac de mi 2011 je pourrais faire cet ajout de SSD tranquillement sans avoir tous ces soucis de sondes ? et de ventilos ?
> 2) J'ai vu un tuto qui dit qu'il est parfaitement possible de rajouter un SSD en plus du HDD de 1To et du superdrive sur les 2011 et qu'en plus il y a même une place pour cela sous le superdrive. est ce que quelqu'un pourrait juste me confirmer cela ?


1) J'ai un iMac de 2011, mais j'ai viré le disque dur d'origine par un SSD et je contrôle la vitesse des ventilateurs avec Macs Fan Control sans aucun problème. Mon iMac est allumé du matin au soir et peut travailler en tâche de fond lorsque je lance des rendus de 3D.
2) Dans les tutos de OWC, c'est bien sous le SuperDrive que le SSD sera maintenu par du scotch double face. Je crois aussi que iFixit fait la même chose. Mais dans tous les cas de figure, il faudrait prendre impérativement les kits de chez OWC qui correspondent suivant les modèles et année d'un iMac, aux impératifs des normes de Apple pour la régulation des ventilateurs.


----------



## sandykil (25 Mars 2015)

Alors d'abord merci d'avoir pris tout ce temps !
J'ai tout bien compris à ce que tu as expliqué et c'est vraimant sympa de l'avoir fait.

Pour finir avec mon imac si ca peut en aider certains et aussi parce que j'ai encore un soucis :
J'ai donc tout remis comme au debut et les ventilos ne tournent plus comme des fous.
J'ai formaté mon disque avec un utilitaire de disque en bootant sur une clef bootable avec install de Yosemite dessus. Et J'ai remis ma Time machine.

mais jai deux derniers soucis qui sont peut être liés :
1-Mon systeme est plus lent qu'avant (je parle bien d'avant sans SSD evidement) et ça lag un peu trop je trouve.
2- l'iMac ne sort plus de la veille et je suis obligée de l'éteindre en le forçant.
Il sort du mode "suspendre l'activité" quand je le mets volontairement et que je clique sur une touche. Mais lorsque lecran se met simplement en veille et qu'il devient noir impossible de le sortir de la.
J'ai lu chez Apple que ça pouvait venir de la mise a jour du pilote du disque dur mais j'ai cherché des mises à jour pour mon modèle et elles sont toutes deja installées.
J'ai également fait un reset SMC et nvram sans succès.
Je pense qu'il y a un lien avec le fait que j'ai tripoté les ports sata et aussi du fait que jai créer et supprimer le fusion drive mais bon je ne m'y connais pas encore assez pour avoir une idée de quoi faire pour réparer ça.
As tu des idées ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2015)

sandykil a dit:


> J'ai lu chez Apple que ça pouvait venir de la mise a jour du pilote du disque dur mais j'ai cherché des mises à jour pour mon modèle et elles sont toutes deja installées.


Hum, hum, il n'y a pas de pilote, mais un firmware, mais je ne pense pas que le problème puisse venir de là.

Tu as fait une clean install ou un clonage ? Dans le 2ème cas, tu as réinjecté des problèmes anciens qui provoquent certains dysfonctionnements.

Et brancher/débrancher des connecteurs SATA n'a aucune influence sur OS X. Généralement une certaine lenteur peut provenir du fait d'avoir oublié dans Préférences système/Disque de démarrage de sélectionner son disque dur de base.


----------



## sandykil (25 Mars 2015)

J'ai dit le mot pilote car ils l'écrivaient dans l'article apple : 
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT2981
*Étape 3 *
Recherchez l'existence d'un problème de pilote ATA ou SCSI sur le disque dur. Éventualités possibles : 
- Le pilote SCSI ou ATA du disque dur n'est pas compatible avec le système version 7.x ou Mac OS. 
- Le pilote SCSI ou ATA du disque dur est endommagé. Mettez le pilote à jour avec la dernière version de Drive Setup, comme décrit dans l'article 24585 :  " *Pilote de disque dur : Comment l'identifier et s'assurer de sa compatibilité*" Un disque dur tiers devrait utiliser la dernière version du logiciel de formatage tiers.

j'ai fait un formatage puis install de yosemite (16mn) et au moment ou il propose trois choix, j'ai mis un disque externe qui contenait ma time machine.
Je n'ai qu'un seul disque dur dans preferences systeme /disque de démarrage donc je supposais qu'il démarrait obligatoirement dessus ?


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2015)

sandykil a dit:


> 1) j'ai fait un formatage puis install de yosemite (16mn) et au moment ou il propose trois choix, 2) j'ai mis un disque externe qui contenait ma time machine.
> 3) Je n'ai qu'un seul disque dur dans preferences systeme /disque de démarrage donc je supposais qu'il démarrait obligatoirement dessus ?


Ce n'est pas clair du tout. 

1) Mettre 16 mn pour une clean install, ce n'est pas possible, au minimum 45 minutes et encore.
2) Sinon, si tu as utilisé Time Machine, tu réinjectes bien des problèmes déjà anciens, donc une copie pas clean.
3) comme tu as pas mal bidouillé en installant/enlevant des disques durs, non, le système était un peu perdu et il faut obligatoirement dans ce cas de figure indiquer en le sélectionnant quel est le disque de démarrage.


----------



## sandykil (25 Mars 2015)

Alors désolée si je n'ai pas été claire, je me rééxplique : 
- j'ai inséré une clef bootable avec l'installe de yosemite dessus.
- En bootant dessus je suis allée dans utilitaire de disque et j'ai formaté le disque. 
- Ensuite j'ai suivi la procédure pour installer yosemite qui me demande de choisir un disque d'installation, je choisi mon disque qui est donc le seul que j'ai maintenant dans ma machine. 
- j'ai un message qui dit "copie des fichiers" et que ça va prendre 16mn donc j'attends.
- Ensuite ça me demande si je souhaite transférer des données de mac à mac ou avec une sauvegarde ou faire une nouvelle install, la j'ai choisi de faire a partir d'une sauvegarde time machine.

Bon je vous dis maintenant ou j'en suis : 
- J'ai fait une vérification du disque puis une réparation, puis une réparation des permissions
- j'ai installé les nouvelles mises à jour que proposait apple avec un redémarrage obligatoire, 
- j'ai ensuite refait un reset NVRAM et SMC. 
- J'ai aussi choisi le disque d'installation comme tu m'as dit dans préférence/disque de démarrage. 
et miracle ça remarche et il ressort de la veille  

Par contre depuis tous ces démontages et remontages et bien j'ai un pixel mort... j'ai essayé de redémonter une dernière fois pour débrancher rebrancher le connecter du LCD en me disant qu'il était peut être mal enfiché (je sais pas si ça pouvait jouer mais bon dans le doute) mais en remontant et bien j'ai toujours mon pixel foutu 

Je suis bien dégoutée car au final j'ai fait tout ça ... et bien pour rien !!! car je n'ai pas de SSD comme je le voulais et j'ai en plus un pixel mort !

Bon ça aurait pu être pire et j'aurai pu conserver les ventilos fous mais bon .... j'avoue que je suis calmée quand même.
Je suppose que pour un pixel mort il n'y a rien à faire ?!
En tous cas merci Locke, de ton temps, ta patience et donc ton aide.


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2015)

sandykil a dit:


> - Ensuite ça me demande si je souhaite transférer des données de mac à mac ou avec une sauvegarde ou faire une nouvelle install, la j'ai choisi de faire a partir d'une sauvegarde time machine.


Oui, en effet il aurait fallu mentionner ça dès le départ. A priori tu n'as plus de problème, mais ce n'est pas une clean install, donc si des problèmes étaient présents dans ta sauvegarde Time Machine, de cette façon ils sont bien réinjectés, l'essentiel est que tout soit revenu à la normale.

Comme tu tiens à garder ton disque dur d'origine, tu es coincé. Comme mentionné mon iMac 27 a bien un SSD et plus de disque dur d'origine et avec Macs Fan Control, aucun problème de ventilateurs. Mon disque d'origine de 3,5" est recyclé dans un boitier USB, mais je le connecte avec un câble FireWire qui est bien plus rapide que l'USB 2.0.





Sinon, tu es sûr que tu as un pixel mort ? Par défaut, un pixel mort peut prendre une couleur aléatoire, pas forcément blanche, car il reste bloqué sur la dernière couleur vue avant le blocage. Généralement il y a un effet de surbrillance sur le ou les pixels morts.


----------



## sandykil (25 Mars 2015)

Ben je l'avais dit que j'avais fait une time machine a mon post #132 à la fin 5eme ligne !

Sinon oui je pense vraiment que c'est un pixel mort. il est noir et se voit bcp sur l'écran de démarrage qui est donc blanc. et en effet je vois bien une espèce de surbrillance. et je pense meme qu'il y en a plusieurs de concentré car je le trouve bien gros pour qu'il soit le seul.
J'ai essayé de faire une photo mais ça ne rend rien du tout.
Ce n'est pas une poussière j'ai essayé de la retirer avec un chiffon et je vois bien que c'est à l'intérieur.


----------

